# Miniature/dwarf mouse?



## Ashylee (2 mo ago)

I bought 3 female mice for my daughter from a pet store. Of course, 1 was a male. I took him to a more responsible pet store the next day but of course the other 2 were already pregnant. The 1st to give birth had a very healthy litter. I think she lost 1 of 8 in the first day and they rest survived and were rehomed at 4 weeks. The 2nd mouse had 8 babies but lost 5 by the end of the 1st week. Everything seemed to go well for the next week then 2 (1 male and 1 female) stopped growing. The males eyes never opened and he died at 4 weeks. He looked healthy and active aside from his size and not opening his eyes. The female appeared perfectly normal aside from her size and is still a happy, healthy, very small mouse at 5 weeks. I've decided to keep her alone with her normal sized sister. I make sure she eats well and give extra treats such as mealworms, seeds and cat food but she has stopped growing entirely. Attached is a picture of the miniature mouse with her only remaining sibling at 5 weeks old. 

Has anyone come across this before? Is she likely to grow into a normal mouse or will she always be tiny. Due to giving her so much extra attention I have become very attached and she is so friendly I would really hate to lose her.


----------

